# 1999 740il diesels when first starts



## gregm (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a 1999 740 il that makes a dieseling sound whenI first start it up in the morning. The car makes this noise for about 5 seconds and then runs perfectly. If I start it up later in the day, no problem. Could it have something to do with getting the oil pressure up or the timing chain?


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Shouldnt be caused by the oil pressure or timing chain (your car uses a magnetic sensor to detect the postion of the cams and another to detect the crank postion which the DME uses to determine ignition points). Even with low oil pressure the car shouldnt have trouble running(unless it is really low). Start with the basics and work from there(plugs and coils and such). Check the codes to see if there are any. Check fuel system and filter for proper operation.


----------



## 88735iLinblack (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 1988 735iL it has a differnt engine 3.5 strait 6 . That is doing the same thing
I plan on doing a complete tune-up and maybe changing the idle contol valve.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

VANOS.....try a lighter wieght oil on the next oil change


----------



## gchancellor (Nov 25, 2006)

*1999 740i ith Same Issue*

I recently purchased a 1999 740I that makes the same noises at start up. This only happens when it has set overnight or for 5-6 hours without being started. I tend to beleive it is a top side lubrication issue. As soon as oil pressure builds the sound goes away. I used to own a Subaru with the same symptoms. I am open to suggestions for a remedy as well. My 740I has 110K on the odo.


----------

